# Earth Angel



## PrettywomanJR

Please give me the translation for "Earth Angel"

tesekkurler


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Please tell us what you mean by Earth Angel.


----------



## Volcano

*I would say İyilik Meleği*


----------



## ukuca

My suggestion: Yeryüzü meleği


----------



## zorspas

I guess you got it from a song (http://www.lyricsfreak.com/n/new+edition/earth+angel_20099642.html)

If I'm right at my guess, I would say, *Melek* or *Huri* (_both words have their roots in Arabic_)


----------



## erbdogan

Earth Angel means "Yeryüzü Meleği"


----------

